# Old Basement Ceiling - Asbestos??



## jskrieg (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm taking (already took) down a ceiling in my basement. Before disposing/burning it, I was wondering if anyone would know if it happened to contain asbestos. I've attached a couple pictures.

Thanks


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 29, 2017)

The material does not contain asbestos, however, and depending upon the age, the paint may contain lead.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 29, 2017)

You shouldn't burn it in any case. Just take it to the dump.


----------

